# Keylogger for streams



## layarion (Apr 3, 2016)

i'd like an overlay plugin, kinda like how i can have my camera included in my stream...that allows viewers to see my mouse and keyboard clicks while recording or streaming (for me, just while recording)


----------



## Suslik V (Apr 3, 2016)

Overlay Keyboard shortcuts / key strokes?


----------



## layarion (Apr 3, 2016)

seems helpful, but i dunno how to get them working with studio :/


----------



## Suslik V (Apr 3, 2016)

Through window capture, I think... You may type 'nohboard', for example, in youtube search, and you'll get some clues.


----------



## layarion (Apr 3, 2016)

ah so there is a guide, for some reason no "links" or guide was provided with the page you download it from. like i went ot github, and there it was with 3 rating. looked around, it was just the file to download with no links or instructions. counter-intuitive but thanks i found the guide now


----------



## Suslik V (Apr 3, 2016)

It is wise to leave it here, if you already found it: https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/nohboard.44/


----------

